# In Time



## illmatic (Aug 3, 2011)

> When scientists unlock the secret to immortality, time becomes the new currency and one desperate man comes under attack from a mysterious group known only as the "Time Keepers." In the not-too-distant future, scientists have discovered a way to turn off the aging gene. As the threat of overpopulation looms over society, money becomes a thing of the past. Now, assets are measured in time; those with the most time also possess the most power. Meanwhile, the lower classes are forced to barter with the new elite if they want to live forever. Suddenly a young commoner stumbles across a treasure chest of time. With the "Time Keepers" in hot pursuit, however, he may never get a chance to use it.



Starring: Justin Timberlake, Amanda Seyfried, Olivia Wilde,  Cillian Murphy, Vincent Kartheiser, Alex Pettyfer 

Director - Andrew Niccol 

[YOUTUBE]fdadZ_KrZVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Justin Timberlake as a leading man in a serious film?  I don't know if I can take this seriously.

I mean, I like JT in comedic roles fine enough. And I guess he was okay in that one movie. Seems strange just the same.


I will watch this. Neal Caffrey is in it.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't like JT in films. Not that he's a terrible actor, I just can't see him as a character, only as Justin Timberlake. I feel like the role was 'wasted' on him.

I only want to see him in music videos.

The films story sounds REALLY cool though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I keep wanting him to break out in a SNL digital short song.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)

Movie is out this week


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]i0pbT9lVFag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my god.  Cillian Murphy certainly has his work cut out for him this time.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

This movie looks cool. I'll see it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2011)

Im still not sure. I think I'd rather watch 3 musketeers, but my Dad will probably prefer this.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm with your dad. This looks much more interesting than _Musketeers._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

For real. This movie blows the hell out of the Musketeer bastardization.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 26, 2011)

Guess I'm in the minority-- I find Niccol average at best as a director and the idea of Timberlake, Wilde, and Seyfried all being in the same movie together doesn't sound promising at all. It kinda sucks, 'cause I'm a sucker for any genre of science fiction, but from the trailers and Tv spots, this just looks like standardized sci-fi action. Meh.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm just a flat-out sucker.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 26, 2011)

It's all good, Stunna. For all I know I could be entirely wrong and end up loving it (_I won't be seeing it in theatres, though_)-- I'll probably just wait to see this on bluray.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm with your dad. This looks much more interesting than _Musketeers._



lol, I like the concept of this movie, but the execution from the trailers is looking a bit too much like "Repo Men". I would rather watch a dumbass Paul Anderson movie than another one of those.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)

In Time debuts to #rotten rating. 25% @ 8 reviews


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Rotten ratingfags are hit-or-miss.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 27, 2011)

illmatic said:


> In Time debuts to #rotten rating. 25% @ 8 reviews



I would never put much of anything into Rotten Tomatoes or Metacritic. I mean, they're obviously right when it comes to tripe like 'Trasnformers' and 'Skyline' type bullshit, but who isn't right when it comes to blasting those flicks? It's not like it takes a film degree and crash courses in Vancouver Film School to determine that those flicks suck. But when it comes to _any_ film that wants to take itself serious in any respect, I would never put anything into what the current MTV generation blogspot critics have to say... they all pretty much regurgitate the same fucking thing that another critic said previously.

So while I personally think 'In Time' looks dreadful, I won't confirm my thoughts til' I actually see the film for myself, as I'd recommend anyone here to do.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 27, 2011)

Plot of the movie seems like it's describing the Mark of the Beast.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

*CONSENSUS* - _It has an intriguing premise and an appealing cast, but In Time lets them down with stilted direction and a dearth of interesting ideas._


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 28, 2011)

The premise seems interesting, and Andrew Niccol did a great job with Gattaca, but the trailer gives me the feeling that the chances of this becoming some boring action flick, that dosen't make a good use of it's premise are quite high.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 28, 2011)

In Time is #rotten. 37% @ 79 reviews


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

Seems all right. Mindless action.


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

This seems like a really interesting concept for a short story or a novella, but I'm not sure about a movie.

I'll watch it anyway, though. There's not really anything else out right now that interests me and it looks like it could be good.

Maybe it'll be like _Surrogates_ where it was mindless but harmless. But hopefully this one will be more entertaining...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2011)

Wasted premises piss me off.


----------

